

Show HN: Pip 2.0 – Canned Messaging App - mitchellmckenna
http://letspip.com/

======
mitchellmckenna
One of the developers of the app here, wondering if there was anything other
apps creators would like to know about our experience releasing a mobile app
on android/ios?

For example, based on feedback from the first version of the app, the biggest
complaint was not being able to register without a USA phone number, and that
people wanted to create their own custom pips, we've added support for both of
these with our 2.0 launch. You can read about the other changes in the app
store's changelog.

